# Phrag. caudatum v. sanderae



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2009)

That's what the tag from OL says. I guess that means it's straight caudatum. This is the first blooming, and the flowers are not lasting very long, plus the pouches are somewhat dented -- probably cultural. Maybe next time will be better...


----------



## emydura (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW. Very impressive Dot.

I saw one of these for the very first time at our local orchid meeting the other night. They are an amazing flower. Caudatum is not that commonly available here in Australia.

David


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you think temperature or humidity played a part in the pouch development?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

Very colorful.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess there is some debate whether v. sanderae is different from the normal form. Kind of like kolopakingii and kolo var. topperi.

V. sanderae is greener than a normal caudatum.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2009)

cool pouch-inside and very nice looong petals!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice! Contrasting colors!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice always a favorite


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: AWESOME!!!



Jim Toomey said:


> Do you think temperature or humidity played a part in the pouch development?


possibly, maybe watering too?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2009)

Splendid flower and amazing pouch colour!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> possibly, maybe watering too?



Too much? Or too little?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Dot. Question: is this the time of the year for caudatums to flower??Anyone?


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Super Dot. Question: is this the time of the year for caudatums to flower??Anyone?



Dunno for caudatum specifically, but my wallisii just finished a few weeks ago.

Do you have a plant that's due to bloom Rick?

I have an exstaminodium that is just now getting it's first new growths, so maybe it will bloom this summer too:wink:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick,
I have caudatum w/o a varity added to the tag. It has one semi-mature growth but broke a new growth early spring. Which looks like it will be massive compared to the orginal growth. I was just wondering if I should be expecting a spike, probably not. I also picked up an exstaminodium from Bill (Orchid Babies) that's 9 inch ls which will be awhile!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Too much? Or too little?


My guess is too little. To be honest I've had trouble growing this one, I'd love to know how others are growing it! My gut feeling is there is a time for this one to water heavier, when buds are developing? I have it in a light, quick drain mix. Last year I watered more frequently, lost roots & 2 lower leaves. This year I'm leaving it drier but the growth is not noticeable, but leaves look good! Probably just needs time to grow roots before I see foliage growth.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful !! :clap: I would think water , also, but am far from knowing how to grow these beauties ! 

A vist to HP Norton a year or so ago I saw he had this gorgeous caudatum in bloom sitting in a tray of water ! I said "I didn't think you were suppose to grow these wet like other phrags". He said with his cute little smile, "He had heard that ,too". 

I think someone on here talked about growing caudatums wetter ...you might do a search.

PS It is good to have my internet back after being down for 2 days !


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2009)

This is crazy -- the issue of watering the caudatum group. I have another one that has lost most of it's roots because I was watering it like all the others. 

I think it's a gremlin, myself! oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2009)

Gilda said:


> ..... I think someone on here talked about growing caudatums wetter ...you might do a search.


searches & me on this site don't get along  
I think the someone was Leo & if I remember correctly they like water but aren't they found in trees? and therefore drain/dry quickly. Mine was in coarse bark mix & a clay pot, one would think that would fit the bill, I lost roots. Now I have it in a finer mix, in a clear 2.5" pot to hopefully see new roots!



SlipperFan said:


> This is crazy -- the issue of watering the caudatum group. I have another one that has lost most of it's roots because I was watering it like all the others. I think it's a gremlin, myself! oke:


Your not alone Dot, but you've done sooo much better, yours is blooming, mine looks like a seedling!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Rick,
> I also picked up an exstaminodium from Bill (Orchid Babies) that's 9 inch ls which will be awhile!



Do you mean Earl Bailey?


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

I've grown more than I species of the long-petaled phrags with varying degrees of water and different potting mixes.

One of my most vigorous for quite a few years was a wallisii in a plastic net basket in straight sphagnum moss. It went crazy sitting in about a 1/2 inch of water. It was a 6" round and deep basket, but it wicked water all the way to the top pretty easy.

I've also had plants do well in more traditional medias in aircone or other very well ventilated pots that I water every day.

While species like pearcei do great in the swamp, the caudatum types still seem to like allot more water than just about any paph in my collection.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Do you mean Earl Bailey?


That's right. Sorry Earl if you're looking in.



Rick said:


> I've grown more than I species of the long-petaled phrags with varying degrees of water and different potting mixes.
> 
> One of my most vigorous for quite a few years was a wallisii in a plastic net basket in straight sphagnum moss. It went crazy sitting in about a 1/2 inch of water. It was a 6" round and deep basket, but it wicked water all the way to the top pretty easy.
> 
> ...


I've had similar issues with this group when trying to grow them like Paphs.
This newest plant is in a well drained mix with CHC added for more moisture retension and watered every day or every second day. Roots are vigorous(clear pot), top growth good. This is the first time I've been on the positive side for this species.


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 11, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool petals on these! That alone is reason enough to grow one.


----------

